# Preferences Download/Backup



## janrune (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi...
I've searched the forum's and I can't find anything on this one...

How about a feature in the Tivo Desktop to Download/Backup and Download/Restore preferences??
It seams very useful to me, since I've had a few drives go out and have had to have them replaced.
Then go through and enter all my favorites, season passes, Actors, Directors, etc.
What are the possibilities of something like that happening ???
Thanks
JR


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Every once in a while, I set a tripod up in front of my TiVo and take digital photos of each screen of Wishlists and Season Passes. It ain't perfect, but it is something.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

Heh, you won't believe this one... TiVoPony regarding "Season Passes retained?"


----------

